# Calphalon Warranty Replacement Potential?



## khl12 (Sep 2, 2009)

So, I have this Calphalon Commercial 2 qt. saucier that has to be about 20+ years old. I actually got it from my mother. Anyways, this thing has seen years of use and the entire outside of the pan and the inside of the sides both look fine (except for a ton of grease), but the anodized surface on the entire bottom of the pan has reacted and gone down to the bare metal. Do you think there is any way in the world that Calphalon would replace this under the lifetime warranty?

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Most "life time" warranties go to the original purchaser rather than following along with the product. There are exceptions, but I doubt this is one of them.

Also, IIRC there were/are exceptions to the warranty for abuse -- dishwasher cleaning, e.g. The pan in the picture doesn't appear as though it were well treated. In fact, it appears the damage to the interior was caused by scouring and not "reacting." 

Assuming the damage was caused by defect or occurred in the course of normal and appropriate use, and if you were the original purchaser, the manufacturer (Commercial Aluminum, I think) would in fact be obligated to replace with whatever they currently have which is (most) equivalent to the damaged pan. 

Undoubtedly the best thing is to contact the company, on your mother's behalf, and see what they say. At least as opposed to listening to the likes of me.

BDL


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Send it back! Calphalon customer service is outstanding. They do not ask for an original receipt nor do they ask or seem to care if you are the original owner. They do have different warranties on each line so not all of it is lifetime. Check their web site and compare it to your series. IIR the anodized is a lifetime warranty. I had an 8 quart stock pot I had purchased as a second at the Calphalon outlet. I bought another and mentioned it to the sales clerk. She said I should send it in and after 10+ years on a "second" I just thought yeaaaaah riiiiiiight. Then I thought about it and figured what the heck it will only cost about $8 to send it back. I sent it in and with in two weeks I had a brand new stock pot.
Go for for it. The most you can loose is a few bucks on freight!


----------

